
Seven Signs Your Startup is Doomed - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2014/02/12/signs-startup-doomed/
======
teh_klev
Pro-tip....please stop popping up dialogue boxes asking me to sign up for
newsletters. This one is worse than most because it waits a few seconds before
appearing thus interrupting me when I'm settling into the first paragraph.

